# جدول عملات العالم - " للمعرفة العامة "



## Haitham MagdyArif (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مرفق جدول عملات العالم للمعرفة العامة 
مفيد للأخوة المهندسين المسافرين 

:15::15::15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا ملف هام جدا ميرسى على تعبك


----------

